# BP Shipping in the early 80’s



## ste p (Mar 8, 2009)

Guys, I’m trying to locate crew lists of BP tankers from 1979 to 1987.
Can anyone suggest where I might find them?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## 181922 (Nov 11, 2016)

Try this site www.gtzx.org.uk


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

somewhere on these august pages, I not sure if it was Graham or BP Shipping Sudbury, mentioned that records of the Past BP Shipping Company, were being, or had been donated to Warwick University for safe keeping.
I am not sure is a retrevial fee was involved or a donation. But I wish you good luck.


----------



## Powerscourtroad boys (Jan 14, 2019)

Graham Wallace has a very good site with old copies of the Fleet News. He has been active on this site so you should be able Google him or contact him via this site. His site was focused on BP Cadets.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Powerscourtroad boys said:


> Graham Wallace has a very good site with old copies of the Fleet News. He has been active on this site so you should be able Google him or contact him via this site. His site was focused on BP Cadets.


 I started the website (www.bpapprentices.com) in 1999 originally to locate BP Marine Engineering Apprentices 1952 intake onwards (I was 1955 intake) and was very successful. Navigating Apprentices came next (some real oldies included) and eventually expanded to all ex BP seagoing personnel. I have details on over 1000 ex personnel but in recent years new contacts are extremely slim, too many oldies passing on and the younger ones not reached the age where they become interested in their past.

I cannot update the website as I do not have the technical abilities, however it is still useful in its present state. But there is now a memorial in All Hallows Church, Tower Hill, London to all those lost on the British Crown disaster in 1966.There is more information in BP Shipping section of Ships Nostalgia.

I do have many originals and copies of BP Fleet News from the first edition in 1960 up to 1985. All these issues had crew lists, the first crews (1960/65) were only for ships leaving drydock. All the later years (1969/85) contained crew lists for all the Fleet (100+). Fleet Fax came next and I have a number of crew lists 1994/99 and into 2000, mind you the number of vessels in the fleet was drastically reduced.

I'm still around, but in recent years have slowed down considerably. 

Always interested in new contacts.

Graham


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

ste p said:


> Guys, I’m trying to locate crew lists of BP tankers from 1979 to 1987.
> Can anyone suggest where I might find them?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Send me a Shipsnostalgia Private Message and include your email address and we can start. I presume you sailed BPTC.

Graham


----------



## ste p (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Graham, my email is [email protected]. I was with BP from late 79 till the redundancies in 86/87. Any help would be great, many thanks, Steve


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

ste p said:


> Hi Graham, my email is [email protected]. I was with BP from late 79 till the redundancies in 86/87. Any help would be great, many thanks, Steve


Steve ,never put your email address on show.
Graham


----------

